

Graphene Battery Turns Ambient Heat Into Electric Current - biofox
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27625/?ref=rss

======
kolinko
This sounds like a practical perpetuum mobile - right? I wonder whether their
results will hold up.

~~~
ajuc
Exactly. If I understand correctly, this battery is supposed to decrease
temperature of the solution AND produce energy in the process, without
increasing temperature anywhere else?

If so - this works in isolated system, and decreases entropy over time.. There
goes 2nd law of thermodynamics.

Am I missing something?

~~~
biofox
I don't think any laws are being broken here. Energy will be lost in the
transmission.

